# AutoBild Theorizes on Next-Gen A4, Including Renders from Larson



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Our buddies over at GermancarBlog turned us on to a story run this week from Autobild highlighting rumors about the next-gen Audi A4 (B9?). The story is accompanied by renders created by our firend and fellow Audi enthusiast Larson - a CGIer that's known for creating shots while giving a lot of thought to known directions in design. 

The Autobild piece suggest the new A4 will drop in 2014, which makes sense as that's one year after our intel says the facelifted (significantly upgraded ala B6 to B7) A5 drops in 2013. Autobild says the new A4 will be 150 kg lighter thanks to use of more lightweight materials like aluminum. It also suggests that plug-in hybrid and full-electric e-tron versions will be available.

Read more after the jumps.

* Full Story - GermanCarBlog *

* Full Story - Autobild *


----------

